# Fedora: Departing Bremerhaven on March 25, 2014!



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Even though it doesn't hurry up the process, I do get a little obsessive in tracking the re-delivery.

I dropped my 535xi M-Sport @ MUC last Monday (17 March) and this morning I entered my VIN into the W&W site. Voila...I'm booked on the Fedora which is scheduled to depart tomorrow.

Is anybody joining me?

Here's the routing:










And here she is loading up cars in Bremerhaven:


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

My M235i, dropped off in Franfurt on March 12, is on the same ship.

The roll off is in Halifax.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Fedora is departing Bremerhaven!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

*59nm from Zeebrugge*

It's covered about 245nm since departing Bremerhaven roughly 17.25 hours ago...or an average speed of 14.2 knots (or 16.3 mph).


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG! You're in for a long painful wait  I can't blame your obsessiveness though :thumbup:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

*Fedora has arrived Zeebruges*


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Fedora is leaving Zeebrugge.


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey buddy! Don't look now, but our ship's arrived in Southhampton.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

SmallTownBoy said:


> Hey buddy! Don't look now, but our ship's arrived in Southhampton.


Are you insinuating my OCD-ass wasn't already on top of it? Because you're right. 

Will be interesting to see if she gets out today...her stay in Zeebrugge seemed to last a long time. An interesting side fact is that Fedora, along with her sister ships Faust and Fidelio, belongs to the largest class of vehicle carrier ships. I suppose that means longer times in port because there's that much more to load/unload.


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Just a helpful heads up, eh? 

For those who haven't seen it yet, there's a nice documentary on the Faust, here:






I can't figure out why it's taking 'til April 7 to get to Halifax, if she ships out tonight...


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

And boom, b*tch be leaving Southampton!

The last ship to do Southampton > Halifax, Independence II, did it in 9 days. And that could mean an April 6 arrival to Halifax (versus the scheduled April 7), but I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm in the same boat (literally and figuratively!)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

She's traveled about 160nm in the last 11 hours...or roughly an average speed of 14.5 knots.

Wave heights, at least right now, look to be decent in the North Atlantic, and they're expected to get smaller as the little low pressure spell moves SE. This animates the forecast.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Even though this is 12 hour old data, 2 days ETA is very optimistic.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Distance between the two location reports: 345nm, give or take. Speed is up a knot and a half. About 1,200nm to go.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

We're on the list for Halifax arrivals...


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

More progress...since last check-in, Fedora has traveled about 333nm:










About 949nm to go (note this point was 11 hours old, so using the average speed of 13 kts, at the time of this posting there's probably only ~800nm left to reach Halifax):










Since falling off of terrestrial tracking, 1350nm are down:










This morning's check-in:










And the next 24-48 hours looks to have very small seas for Fedora's trajectory:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Down to the home stretch!

Based on the 9 hour-old position, the DTG was 370nm.

Adjusted with estimates, Fedora has about 250nm left and should arrive Halifax around 12a CST. The last RORO ship at Halifax's Auto dock has departed, so it looks like they won't have to wait.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Look who's back on terrestrial marine traffic! (Still 150nm to go, though!)


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, what the actual f***?? Assuming the data reported yesterday was correct, Fedora is at least 6 hours behind schedule, and I can only attribute that to slow speed.

Now, it seems Halifax is making her wait, even though there is no shipped docked at the Autoport?

Maybe Halifax feels left out of the "big port" club since there's not enough traffic to cause a wait like NYC or Hong Kong? So artificially creating one is their way to feel good about themselves?

I do know these ships do a few hard turns when approaching land to break their momentum (these things take a while to stop), but they're still 20nm out so I don't think that's it.

Anyway, I can bark all I want here...my car will arrive when it arrives, right?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

casper said:


> my car was on the resolve, vessel arrived Brunswick April 8
> the customs release and discharge appeared on April 9, I contacted BMW ED on april 10 and to my surprise they told me car had been released to trucking company on the 10th, dealer told me it usually takes two days, arrived at dealer april 11 , I picked up april 12.
> 
> super fast from unloading to my dealer.


That is *insanely* fast. Did you tape a few hundos to your door handle when you dropped the car off in Europe?!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mark - for what it's worth here's what the ED dept told me this morning:

"Your vehicle has arrived to the United States and is currently pending clearance of the Customs Process. On average this process takes 5-7 business days."



So I'm expecting to pick it up at the dealer maybe Saturday the 26th if things go reasonably well.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

bmw325 said:


> Mark - for what it's worth here's what the ED dept told me this morning:
> 
> "Your vehicle has arrived to the United States and is currently pending clearance of the Customs Process. On average this process takes 5-7 business days."
> 
> So I'm expecting to pick it up at the dealer maybe Saturday the 26th if things go reasonably well.


Good to know! I figured I'll call towards the end of the week. My last two EDs took about two weeks from port to dealer.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I called the ED line today and was told my car was received at the VDC yesterday afternoon, so I'm through U.S. Customs. Phew!

Now it's processing and then onto a truck.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Mark - for what it's worth here's what the ED dept told me this morning:
> 
> "Your vehicle has arrived to the United States and is currently pending clearance of the Customs Process. On average this process takes 5-7 business days."
> 
> So I'm expecting to pick it up at the dealer maybe Saturday the 26th if things go reasonably well.


My car arrived today on the Elektra at the NJ port. I am exactly 5 days behind you. I also did an ED so its safe to say my car will take longer to clear customs. 

Know I am in queens and the car is just sitting there 40 minutes away is real bummer


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

funkadesi said:


> My car arrived today on the Elektra at the NJ port. I am exactly 5 days behind you. I also did an ED so its safe to say my car will take longer to clear customs.
> 
> Know I am in queens and the car is just sitting there 40 minutes away is real bummer


Yeah, BMW could make some crazy profit by charging us knuckleheads a few Gs for the privilege of waiting dockside and having the car expedited through the VDC. I'm sure most of us would pay that and the associated travel costs to NYC (stupidly, but we'd pay it!).


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

FastMarkA said:


> Yeah, BMW could make some crazy profit by charging us knuckleheads a few Gs for the privilege of waiting dockside and having the car expedited through the VDC. I'm sure most of us would pay that and the associated travel costs to NYC (stupidly, but we'd pay it!).


Totally agree :rofl:

Good news is that I have no PIAs and I baby'd the car during the ED trip so nothing was damaged. Although, I could've cleaned it a bit better before dropping it off, lol 

Here's to hoping a speedy clearence through customs and VPC :angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

FastMarkA said:


> Yeah, BMW could make some crazy profit by charging us knuckleheads a few Gs for the privilege of waiting dockside and having the car expedited through the VDC. I'm sure most of us would pay that and the associated travel costs to NYC (stupidly, but we'd pay it!).


:rofl: Warped minds think alike. I'd show up at the VPC whenever they wanted me to. Its worse for me because I live within 30 minutes of the port, and the car is just going to get trucked to my dealer which is also in NJ (and is a bit further from me). I'd be happy to cut out the middleman! For get PCD, they should offer a VPC redelivery option..

Speaking of which, sounds like my car is now at the VPC and *might* show up at the dealer on Saturday. Whether that means I'll actually be able to pick it up then I'm not sure. Do you remember if there are any shipping things that have to be removed by the dealer themselves? Or does the car come off the truck pretty much ready to go? Pretty sure the VPC takes the car out of "transit" mode and removes tbe battery kill switch. Just not sure about shipping blocks in the suspension, etc.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

bmw325 said:


> Speaking of which, sounds like my car is now at the VPC and *might* show up at the dealer on Saturday. Whether that means I'll actually be able to pick it up then I'm not sure. Do you remember if there are any shipping things that have to be removed by the dealer themselves? Or does the car come off the truck pretty much ready to go? Pretty sure the VPC takes the car out of "transit" mode and removes tbe battery kill switch. Just not sure about shipping blocks in the suspension, etc.


I'm pretty sure EDs just get some wax sprayed on them (no panels of white stickers) for shipping, and it's power washed off at the VPC. I believe it's shipped to the dealer pretty much ready to go.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Just called BMWNA about an hour ago and it seems like there's a delay of 1 day for customs. I'm assuming it was Elektra only. 

You guys think customs don't work on saturday/sunday, do they? lol


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

funkadesi said:


> Just called BMWNA about an hour ago and it seems like there's a delay of 1 day for customs. I'm assuming it was Elektra only.
> 
> You guys think customs don't work on saturday/sunday, do they? lol


They might. I mean, it's our government so we probably pay them quintuple overtime or something. Those guys probably exchange Mon/Tues for Sat/Sun!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

So I guess my car didn't make it to the dealer yesterday. What's the latest on yours?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

My dealer looked in the system on Saturday and said the delivery date is showing today (4/22). 

I hope it's right!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

FastMarkA said:


> My dealer looked in the system on Saturday and said the delivery date is showing today (4/22).
> 
> I hope it's right!


Cool! My date was showing as 4/19 but that came and went with no car. Still stuck at the vpc apparently! Has your car already been "released to the trucking carrier"?


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Just called BMWNA and found that the car is "Waiting for carrier transportation"

Really hoping for the delivery this week. The dealership is 40 minutes from the port! Ahhh


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

funkadesi said:


> Just called BMWNA and found that the car is "Waiting for carrier transportation"
> 
> Really hoping for the delivery this week. The dealership is 40 minutes from the port! Ahhh


Same here- though when I called an hour ago my car was still "at the final processing center". I'm also hoping to pickup by Saturday since my wife is due in a few weeks so I want to have this squared away by then..


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Just checked again and it's been released to the trucking company!


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Just checked again and it's been released to the trucking company!


Sweet! :thumbup:

Maybe I should start checking up hourly, too? :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

funkadesi said:


> Sweet! :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe I should start checking up hourly, too? :rofl:


Ha- I guess we'd need to call the trucking company directly and start harassing them. :rofl:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I was in meetings all day; they're closed now. I hope I'm at least the same status!


----------



## BMWDC (Apr 23, 2014)

Updates anyone? I am stuck "at the final processing center"...


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

So one of the reps lied to me apparently. I just called today and the car is sitting at "Final processing" as well. 

She did give me an estimated delivery date of 4/27(sunday) and she wasted no time by adding (subject to change)

This is AGONIZING!


----------



## BMWDC (Apr 23, 2014)

funkadesi said:


> So one of the reps lied to me apparently. I just called today and the car is sitting at "Final processing" as well.
> 
> She did give me an estimated delivery date of 4/27(sunday) and she wasted no time by adding (subject to change)
> 
> This is AGONIZING!


That is so true. I feel like somewhere between  and :dunno: and


----------



## BMWDC (Apr 23, 2014)

funkadesi said:


> So one of the reps lied to me apparently. I just called today and the car is sitting at "Final processing" as well.
> 
> She did give me an estimated delivery date of 4/27(sunday) and she wasted no time by adding (subject to change)
> 
> This is AGONIZING!


That is so true. I feel like somewhere between  and :dunno: and


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I called this morning and was told I'm at the VDC as well.

Annoyingly, I was also told my car arrived there on the 22nd, but last week I was told on Wednesday that my car had cleared Customs on Tuesday (the 15th) and was received then.

I was quite jealous earlier today, but I'm glad to hear your cars aren't on trucks yet, either!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

FastMarkA said:


> I called this morning and was told I'm at the VDC as well.
> 
> Annoyingly, I was also told my car arrived there on the 22nd, but last week I was told on Wednesday that my car had cleared Customs on Tuesday (the 15th) and was received then.
> 
> I was quite jealous earlier today, but I'm glad to hear your cars aren't on trucks yet, either!


My sales guy contacted me and told me it's been loaded on a truck. Supposedly will be delivered there today. Hope that's correct.

Weird that our cars spent a whole week at the vpc considering we didn't have damage or any accessories being installed.

Not going to celebrate till it's actually confirmed delivered at the dealer.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

FastMarkA said:


> I was quite jealous earlier today, but I'm glad to hear your cars aren't on trucks yet, either!


It's good to know that there's other people out there who feel the same as I do

:beerchug:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

bmw325 said:


> Weird that our cars spent a whole week at the vpc considering we didn't have damage or any accessories being installed.


Even more weird is our venerable government wasn't to blame for any delays; in this case, it sounds like BMW's bottleneck is the hold up!


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

If it's any consolation... My car is just leaving Halifax today by train, after being rolled off the Fedora on March 8 or 9. It then gets transferred to truck in Toronto for the rest of the trip. It will almost certainly be another week...

Seems there's a big shortage of engines to make a train, because of all the Western oil being shipped by rail now. They are de-prioritizing freight.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

SmallTownBoy said:


> If it's any consolation... My car is just leaving Halifax today by train, after being rolled off the Fedora on March 8 or 9. It then gets transferred to truck in Toronto for the rest of the trip. It will almost certainly be another week...
> 
> Seems there's a big shortage of engines to make a train, because of all the Western oil being shipped by rail now. They are de-prioritizing freight.


Yikes. Well, that makes me feel much better. :rofl:

I also just looked at a map to see Halifax in relation to Toronto...it seems dropping cars in NYC would be much faster? I assume the train has to go over the top of Maine, so even with the border crossing it has to be more efficient?


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, and even at that rate my guy at BMW Canada says he had to "pull a few strings."

I don't think the rail route croses into Maine. Goes north through New Brunswick just east of the border and then turns southeast at the St. Lawrence.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So I just learned there's a scratch on my bumper.  

Might be released Monday afternoon.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

FastMarkA said:


> So I just learned there's a scratch on my bumper.
> 
> Might be released Monday afternoon.


That sucks, Mark! :thumbdwn:

Did you find out over the phone? or through your CA?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

funkadesi said:


> That sucks, Mark! :thumbdwn:
> 
> Did you find out over the phone? or through your CA?


Over the phone. They're very helpful on the Special Sales line in NJ.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Mind sharing the number?

Now i'm concerned if there were and repairs done to my car.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

funkadesi said:


> Mind sharing the number?
> 
> Now i'm concerned if there were and repairs done to my car.


Happy to share the number with the hopes that yours got banged around too. I don't want to be alone in my misery! :rofl:

800.932.0831


----------



## BMWDC (Apr 23, 2014)

FastMarkA said:


> Happy to share the number with the hopes that yours got banged around too. I don't want to be alone in my misery! :rofl:
> 
> 800.932.0831


I just called. My car is still stuck at the VPC because they are apparently waiting on some other cars to be shipped with mine to DC. They promised me a more definitive answer with respect to the eta beginning of next week.

Thank you for the number. That was the most informative answer I got so far.

Update: Delivery date is now 4/29.


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

FastMarkA said:


> So I just learned there's a scratch on my bumper.
> 
> Might be released Monday afternoon.


Yikes! Well, that makes me feel much better! (not) 

Sorry about that and hope it gets delivered "better than new."


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

BMWDC said:


> I just called. My car is still stuck at the VPC because they are apparently waiting on some other cars to be shipped with mine to DC. They promised me a more definitive answer with respect to the eta beginning of next week.
> 
> Thank you for the number. That was the most informative answer I got so far.
> 
> Update: Delivery date is now 4/29.


That's interesting they're waiting for "enough cars" to head to the DC area.

I could see if you were in Louisville, KY or Lincoln, NE...but DC has a sizable population where I'd think a truckload of bimmers would be a regular thing (especially since there are plenty of overpaid and underperforming politicians to snap them up! ).

Whenever I've had a car "released to trucking," and I'm going on #5, it comes to Chicago right away. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Here's an update I got from the special number

"I just heard from the VDC regarding your vehicle. They are currently working on getting it pushed through and completed by Tuesday. I can provide you with another update on Tuesday if you wish to check with me then."

So another week... sigh


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Tsk. Picked mine up at the dealer on Friday afternoon. Hoping you get delivery soon and thanks again for tracking "our" ship.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally, my car has arrived. To recap:

Drop Off Munich 17-Mar
Booked On Ship 24-Mar
Boarded 25-Mar
Ship departs Bremerhaven 25-Mar
Zeebrugge 26-Mar
Southampton 29-Mar
Halifax 7-Apr
NYC 11-Apr

Discharged from Vessel NYC 11-Apr
Through Customs 15-Apr
Released to trucking 29-Apr
Redelivery Elmhurst, IL 7-May

Total Days 51


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you guys believe Fedora has already dumped another bunch of BMWs in NYC? She's leaving right now (I set up an alert; I don't have a love affair with Fedora).

Seems like just yesterday it arrived with my car.


----------



## MWCarson (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you think my M235i may be at the VPC?

Customs Release and Liner Release don't have the 1 next to them?

Anxiety sucks!

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 20-05-2014 14:43:22 1
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 20-05-2014 10:01:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 19-05-2014 13:17:29 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 19-05-2014 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 29-04-2014 14:38:06 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 28-04-2014 07:28:03 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 25-04-2014 09:27:54 1


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

It looks like Fedora's next job is to bring BMWs to left coasters. Trending right now:


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! I captured that same shot about an hour ago! My white F31 is on that ship, due in Port Hueneme on 6/26, and eventually destined for Seattle.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Through the canal, just two more sets of locks to go!


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I think you're more obsessive than I; hasn't your car already been delivered?
This is pretty cool though, esp since I went through the canal on the Coral Princess in 2009


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I've had my car for a month. I'm a licensed USCG captain and love all things water. And BMWs.

One more step down, and it's out to sea:


----------

